
Show HN: Prettier Hacker News Front End - mickykebe
https://hackernews-kappa.vercel.app/
======
max_
This is excellent! Now, if only you added support for
[https://news.ycombinator.com/classic](https://news.ycombinator.com/classic)
:)

~~~
mickykebe
haha. Thanks.

------
yarinr
Looks great! Any way to collapse comments?

~~~
mickykebe
Yes. Click on the comment thread line on the left.

------
pgnas
This is terrific!

~~~
mickykebe
Thanks. Glad you like it.

